# Anyone try astro turf??



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I found this one another site:



> Artificial Grass Banned for Goose Hunting By the Pennsylvania Game Commission
> 
> August 03, 2003
> 
> As hunters continue to explore for new ways to give themselves an edge in pursuing their quarry, ... ... it recently has come to the attention of the Pennsylvania Game Commission's Bureau of Law Enforcement that a new method has developed to hunt geese when snow covers the ground. "Hunters have started using artificial grass, such as 'Astro Turf' or a similar product, on the ground around their hunting areas to entice geese to land near their decoys," said John Shutter, chief of the bureau's enforcement division. "Game Commission regulations specify that artificial bait is unlawful to use in Pennsylvania. Therefore, any product intended to represent grass, the primary food of geese, is unlawful to use because it is artificial bait."


Does anyone work at a wholesale carpet place??

M.


----------



## specklr (Jun 5, 2003)

If you have a lot of snow and some ice and the geese are really having to look hard for food this will do the trick 9 times out of ten. My partner and myself have done this on a few occasions and when there is no sight of green browse around any where ther will come to yours :beer: We hunt along the Missouri river in St.Louis and what we have done is to cut the astro turf in to eight by two foot sections . Then we stager them in the field about four feet apart then kick snow over the ends and some in the middle to break it up a bit and not let it look so straight this will also kill the hard edges some what. we only use about ten sections total so not a lot is needed . :sniper:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

You learn a new one everyday.

So would a blue tarp or blue/gray carpet look like open water in the middle of a dry grain field or over an iced pond?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know guys will put it on their layout blinds in the early season. We use to have rabbits and we would bring out buckets of rabbit turds and spread it on the snow and if we had no turds then we would brind dirt (with land owners permission). Another thing is to kick up the snow in front of the decoys exposing some dirt.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

But would the white hash marks work to simulate snow just as well?    :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

is this legal in North Dakota?


----------



## specklr (Jun 5, 2003)

prairie hunter on a Iced pond use rites dye . 8) it looks funny but the ducks won't care or at least the ones on the Missippi don't. Funnest thing you'll ever see a pair of mallards thinking they are sitting down in the water but insted go sliding in to decks with out keels almost looks like bowling with ducks :idiot:


----------

